

Ask HN: Who's hiring Data Scientists/Machine Learning Engineers? - bluishgreen


======
jplewicke
The quant trading shop I work for in Boston is:

Boston, MA (not remote) MDT Advisers - We're a small quant investing shop
working with machine learning, financial analysis, and the hardest dataset in
the world. We're mainly hiring for a general analyst position that’s about 60%
programming and 40% financial and statistical analysis --
<http://www.mdtadvisers.com/careers/qea.jsp> . The people, problems, and pay
are good, and we aim for good work-life balance(e.g. no 60 hour weeks).

You can email me at jlewicke@mdtadvisers.com with any questions you have.

------
shafqat
NewsCred is looking for engineers in NYC.

We're looking for engineers interested in Information Retrieval, Solr, Lucene,
Machine Learning, NLP etc.

We're also hosting the NYC Hadoop meetup tonight (Thursday) at our offices at
General Assembly. Come by!

------
bradfordw
I saw this via twitter this morning, not sure what clover is, but:
<https://www.clover.com/jobs.html>

~~~
johndbeatty
Thanks for posting this. We're building a very strong machine learning, data
science, and algorithms team here at Clover. Come work with a Robocup champ
and a rocket scientist in Mountain View! I'm particularly looking for people
to design, build, and operate our data pipeline. Strong Hadoop experience a
definite plus.

Email me at john@clover.com if you're interested.

------
revorad
Color is - <http://twitter.com/#!/dpatil/status/53130035732824064>

------
ynn4k
Intelligent app search startup is looking for one <http://iapps.in/jobs>

------
ig1
In the UK: <http://www.coderstack.co.uk/data-mining-jobs>

